# Giraffes.......



## a4drvr (Dec 18, 2004)

http://public.fotki.com/a4drvr/animals/100_1553.html


Talk about having your nose in someone elses business! hahahahah


----------



## angelikmermaid (Dec 18, 2004)

lol thats funny.


----------



## chloey (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cmptrdewd (Dec 30, 2004)

looks like my dogs! LOL


----------

